# Emulsified Scrubs or Regular Scrubs?



## miss_minnesota (Sep 6, 2014)

I have an upcoming conference in a few months a friend who is hosting the conference asked me to set up a table as vendor to sell some of my body scrubs.  Well, I figured this would be a good opportunity to share my crafts and make some sales. I'm just a little confused on which scrub should I make. I usually make the normal scrubs with my oil of choice, sugars of choice and fragrances of choice, but Ive been seeing people some pictures of the Emulsified scrubs. I am on a shoe string budget.  Im just wondering would it be best to make the emulsfied scrubs for people or the regular scrubs. a few of my customers and tester love the regular scrub since they like the moisturized feeling when they get out of the shower. My daughter says she likes the normal scrub.   I just asking do you think people like one over the other.  I just want to know what the general population out there likes.  The Emulsified scrubs have a good look in the jar, but they seem not as moisterizin as regular scrubs. Sorry for my ignorance, I just want to know what people will seem to like better?  Need Help! Thanks


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 6, 2014)

I make both and sell both.  Most of my customers like the emulsified (or foaming) over the straight oil.  

I think it is because they don't like the heavy oil feeling with the scrub and feel they need to wash after the scrub to get rid of the oil.  I do however have people who love the oil scrub and that the only scrub they want.  

I think the answer will vary a lot with location and customer base.  Right now I'm in Connecticut where the weather is not very drying, we have a fairly high humidity.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 6, 2014)

I started with the oil and sugar scrubs but changed to emulsified when not only did I nearly break my neck in the shower but my hubby as well.   I hated cleaning the shower after using the oil/sugar mixture.  I love the emulsified and I've also made foaming but that didn't sell as well so now it's just the one.  I carry it in about 10 fragrances.    It's also more a personal choice.    I do make a foaming pumice scrub that's awesome.  I sell it to a lot of mechanics and machinists and women for their feet.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 7, 2014)

Exactly that^^ if I were to sell and I don't I would be scared someone would slip. I have nothing bad to say about the emulsified scrubs they are a bit more expensive to make but the price point is higher. I know when I give the emulsified scubs as gifts people who have only used the oil scubs adore them and end up requesting to buy them.


----------



## seven (Sep 7, 2014)

hate oil scrubs, for the exact reason mentioned by Shunt. my shower became so slippery it's annoying as hell. i also have a 16 month old baby in the house, she uses the same shower, so i ain't taking any chances. this is why i chose to make emulsified scrubs to sell. i don't want my customer to have an accident in their bathroom.


----------

